# Shark Performance Open Day - Bank Holiday Monday!!



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi all

Shark Performance are having their annual open day again this Bank Holiday Monday and I've been asked if any of the TT'ers want to go along and have a showing there?

I'll be there most of the day anyway but it would be great if some others would join me 8)

Starting from 10am right here:

Shark Performance Limited
6 Mansfield Networkcentre
Concorde Way
Mansfield
Nottinghamshire
NG19 7JZ

Any takers?


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Grrr if i wasnt away i would of come to this  

Paul


----------



## olds_cool (Feb 6, 2012)

i'll be in Amsterdam or else would have attended!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Would have had a trip down but I've changed my days off so I can go to Spa


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi nick

Will try and pop up if that's ok

Cheers

Phil


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Spaceman10 said:


> Hi nick
> 
> Will try and pop up if that's ok
> 
> ...


Totally off topic that membership numbers doesn't look right


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi wallsendmag

Thanks for pointing it out

I will get dave to change it it should be 02253 not 02254

Thanks again

Phil


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Spaceman10 said:


> Hi wallsendmag
> 
> Thanks for pointing it out
> 
> ...


It's the W thats out of place lol


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

"out of place lol"
O really
like this one?


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Phil are you sure?
If so here is new one, just right click on this new one and copy image URL into your sig.









-----------------
Back on Topic
Might try and get over Nick. Thanks for the HU.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

02253 is a Premium Membership number so doesn't have the Web members W prefix :wink:


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cheers dave

Mite see you at shark then.
Fitted red stuff all round to day

Phil


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

I would have been there but I'm working


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

Spaceman10 said:


> Fitted red stuff all round to day, Phil


Good stuff Phil, add to other thread about pads if you will, 
Will be slightly dusty for first few hundred - washed mine yesterday - so easy to clean as its mainly normal road dirt


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi Ian

Glad your are easy to clean now 
I posted another thread with photos to help others.
Done 70miles so far and please up to yet 
Can't wait till adi to get out on to the track.
Also fitted a strue brace will post that one to

Cheers

Phil


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

So is anyone there today?


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi dani

Yes I pop up today was some nice car their with big numbers on the dyno

Seen NIc their,also it rain so apart from that it was a good couple of hours

Cheers

Phil


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H and I turned up in the afternoon. Sorry we've missed you!!!

I was listening to some of the tests going on and one white Golf sounded as if it would be rife for the scrap yard after the RR test 

Thanks Shark for putting on a good day [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------

